# TallyGenicom 8008 64-bit drivers



## the_raven (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a 7-year old TallyGenicom 8008 installed on an office network. It still works fine; we print from a Windows 7 32-bit PC and a variety of older XP and Vista machines.

I've just bought a WIndows 7 64-bit notebook and would like to print from that. Unfortunately I can't locate a 64-bit driver on the original installation disk or online.

Does anyone know of one or of a work-around?

All help very gratefully received!


----------



## rtraub (Jun 7, 2011)

After a similarly fruitless search, I managed to get my 8008 working perfectly on Windows 7 64-bit using the Windows Vista 64-bit driver for the Tally 8108, downloadable from:
TallyGenicom

I had no problem installing the printer via Devices & Printers>Add Printer>Add a local printer>Use existing port>USB001>Have Disk>Browse. Determine the directory path to the folder (named Vista_x 64_01_01_R3) containing the downloaded 8108 driver .inf file, then click OK. Before installation can complete, you'll be prompted to name the printer - choose "Tally Genicom 8108N" as suggested - which is the name it will be identified as by the OS thereafter. You should find your formerly-named 8008 runs fine despite now being called "8108N"

I still find an icon, listing my 8008 as an Unspecified Device, appearing in Devices & Printers when the printer is connected and disappearing when disconnected. This seems to have no signifance for the printer's good functioning and, although an annoyance, may be ignored.

Hope this helps!
Richard T.
June 2011


----------



## azizbhimani (Feb 15, 2012)

rtraub said:


> After a similarly fruitless search, I managed to get my 8008 working perfectly on Windows 7 64-bit using the Windows Vista 64-bit driver for the Tally 8108, downloadable from:
> TallyGenicom
> 
> I had no problem installing the printer via Devices & Printers>Add Printer>Add a local printer>Use existing port>USB001>Have Disk>Browse. Determine the directory path to the folder (named Vista_x 64_01_01_R3) containing the downloaded 8108 driver .inf file, then click OK. Before installation can complete, you'll be prompted to name the printer - choose "Tally Genicom 8108N" as suggested - which is the name it will be identified as by the OS thereafter. You should find your formerly-named 8008 runs fine despite now being called "8108N"
> ...


Thanks, for you support. I managed up to the part of down load but unable file driver .inf file.
Could you please help.
Regrards,
Aziz


----------



## rtraub (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Aziz!

Sorry, I don't quite understand your post - please explain everything you have done so far, and the difficulty you are now having.

Thanks,

RT


----------

